# Peter Alexander



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

Wondering if any of you guys have some of his stuff? I have volume 1 of pro orch, and the how ravel orchestrated book. Apparently there will be 10 books across 8 volumes of pro orch, I think the first 2 or 3 volumes are out already so it'll probably 2 more years before the rest is out.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I've never heard of him, looked up and found by the same name a Berklee (Boston) graduate, and am horribly more than leery about any orchestration book coming out in a series of volumes when the Samual Adler Orchestration or other fine to very good complete in one volume books on the subject are readily available.


----------



## Yardrax (Apr 29, 2013)

I think I'll stick with Adler and good old fashioned practical experience thanks


----------

